# coral frenzy vr phytoplankton



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Any buddy use these ..or both


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I have used both. Both work equally well. What exactly are you trying to feed?


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

I Have My Acros
Flower Pot
Feather Dusters, Brain Coral Who I Was Looking To Feed. I Got Me This Gonipora Food For The Flower Pot Says It Good For Sps And Anemones., But Just Checking That Out,.


I Also Have Frogspawn,hammer Head
Anemones
Dunken,elegance,and A Bunch Of Green Thrumpet Corals
Who I Feed Mysis And Brime., 
So I Was Just Wondering If The Coral Frenzy Would Be Better Then Thhe Phyto,., To Dose The System,., 
Thanks Again For Your Reply


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I feed Coral Frenzy and Phyto via the water column alternating every other day and I spot feed each goni polyp with Goniopower about twice weekly. I've tried many liquid and powder coral foods and Coral Frenzy is one of my favorites. It's what I'm currently using. I like liquid Oyster Feast as well...very strong feeding response by all, but it's spendy. I've tried many phytoplanktons and they all seem to work about the same IME.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

^ +1. With what you're feeding already you should be fine with food requirements for most your coral. The anemome, depending on size, could use larger fare such as silversides


----------

